# Hi, from Kentucky



## rmltperry (Aug 13, 2013)

I am a fairly new knitter and haven't advanced very far from washcloths. I participate in a monthly KAL which features 2 cloths per month. I want to broaden into other areas, including socks. 
Could someone please point me in the right direction of truly simple beginner socks? Thanks so much! 
I really enjoy reading posts on this site and am looking forward to some of my own in the near future.


----------



## granny1 (Feb 14, 2011)

welcome to the site. I'd be interested in beginner socks too.


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

Hello and welcome to KP. So much has been posted here about socks for beginners and yet I still have not gotten down to learning to make them myself.

What you can do is go to the top of this page to the search link and type in socks for beginners or easy socks and I am sure you will find plenty to keep you busy for a while. 

Be sure to post pictures. We love to see what others have done.

Pearl


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi and welcome from Liverpool :-D


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi and welcome to kp,from Australia. :lol: :lol:


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi,and welcome! I also live in Kentucky, it certainly is a beautiful state, I live in Scottsville, near Bowling Green.


----------



## forfran2 (Aug 3, 2011)

Hello and welcome from South Florida.


----------



## valleymom1946 (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi and welcome from Vermont ! I'm new here also


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi--welcome from another KY knitter. I sent you a PM.


----------



## jimyarm (Jan 22, 2011)

Good mornin'! Are you near Paducah, KY?


----------



## jimyarm (Jan 22, 2011)

Good mornin'! Are you near Paducah, KY?


----------



## rmltperry (Aug 13, 2013)

Small world! I live in Franklin. We used to be members at the saddle club and go to church in Scottsville, and my daughter dates a guy who lives there.


----------



## josephinemiller (Jul 12, 2012)

Welcome to KP from Delaware, USA. Sorry I don't know anything about socks.


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

Good morning from Virginia! I have been knitting for a while now, and I too still haven't advanced far from dishcloths. But hey, at least they are very useful, and I like to sell mine to get some extra cash :thumbup:


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Welcome from sunny and hot Arizona. There are a number of very good videos on the Internet that show how to make socks.


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

are there any good and reasonable yarn shops in Franklin, as I dont live that far away, in Scottsville. The one in BG is nice but very expensive. Would love to get together sometime.


----------



## sharla2012 (Jan 20, 2012)

I just moved from Paducah this yr to CO. My son & family live in BG. Didn't know they had a yarn shop. I'll be there next mo. Will look it up. Paducah has a great yarn shop.


----------



## sclloyd (Aug 4, 2013)

You might want to look at Ann Budd's book, "Getting Started Knitting Socks." It was published in 2007 by Interweave Press. Check your library for a copy, or a bookstore so you can see it before purchasing. I learned to make socks with this book; it is the best for a beginning sock knitter that I have seen. Good luck!


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

Wow, your name is Sharla, thats my daughter's name. You hardly see that name and yet so pretty. Alot of people think it is with a C. The yarn shop in BG is on Scottsville Rd, near the CVS pharmacy on the right side of the road. Its disappointing, they only have sales once a year, on Super Bowl Sunday though. Wish their prices were more reasonable during the year or more sales. The name of the store is Crafty Hands.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Welcome to the forum--I went to college in Bowling Green and have lived in Henderson county, Morgantown, and Madisonville (now I'm clear across the country).

You might look up Darowil (username here) and look for her workshop on socks. She's very knowledgeable and has gotten a lot of people started.


----------



## Avigayil (Jul 26, 2013)

Welcome from Woodstock, NY. I suggest you try fingerless gloves before sox. I needed to get used to using dpn's first, as sts can slip off if you aren't watching closely. Ann Budds sock book is very good bc she shows the anatomy of socks. I didn't understand the heel and gusset until I saw a sock growing as my friend made one. Once I understood that, I was on my way. I find sock knitting very rewarding. Friends who receive them are eternally grateful. They are like sweaters for your feet! I love wearing my hand knit socks!

I also found my knitting group to be a helpful resource. If you aren't in one, try to join one. Libraries often have them.
Good luck with expanding on your skill!


----------



## Jillpr (Mar 15, 2011)

Hello and welcome from Hopkinsville I hope you enjoy this site as much as I do.


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

Welcome from Lexington, KY!! If you live close to this area, please send me a PM. There is a shop in town that has a "sock" club that is free!


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Welcome from another Kentuckian!
There are several of us here on KP, 
but none who are really close to one another on the map!
But very much in heart :-D


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

Lousiville is not that far from where I am, Fort Knox (weekends) and Florence (during the week.) If there are ever any knitting events in your area, please let me know.


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Hello from Cincinnati! Can't help you with socks. Sorry, I am alace junky.


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

Oh yes, love lace....


----------



## piecemaker (Oct 14, 2011)

Welcome! What part of KY are you from? I am from Dry Ridge about an hour north of Lexington. I like knitting socks. I am hoping to take a toe-up sock class at out local yarn store next month. So far I have only made top down. PM me if you are near by. Perhaps we could meet up.


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

Hi, neighbor. I live on the banks of Herrington Lake between Lexington and Danville.

Try this link for a good tutorial on socks:

http://cometosilver.com/socks/


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Welcome from Montana.


----------



## Susabella (Apr 9, 2011)

Hello and welcome from Florida.


----------



## itsmedaphne (Sep 18, 2011)

I live in Kentucky too ,don't find a lot of knitters here.


----------



## vixensuzyq (Jun 21, 2013)

Welcome from Missouri


----------



## elly69 (May 3, 2013)

hello from New Zealand


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

I agree, I have been trying to find more so we can get together for a knitting group.


----------



## Jillpr (Mar 15, 2011)

I wish we could get together as a knitting group too. Lets put our thinking caps on and try to work something out.
Jillpr


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

Count me in!


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

Count me in too. Let me know what you come up with.


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

Now im getting excited, lets really make this happen ladies!


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

knitting2day said:


> Now im getting excited, lets really make this happen ladies!


The geographic center of Kentucky, according to the Kentucky Transportation Cabinet's road maps, is in Marion county about three miles northwest of Lebanon on KY 429. Campbellsville in Taylor county also claims to be the geographic center of the state and there is a marker on the campus of Campbellsville University.

Want to consider meeting in the middle of the State? We could find a motel that has a conference room and have a "knit-in"! How about in Oct?

Pass the word and let me know.  If someone has an idea just let us know.


----------



## itsmedaphne (Sep 18, 2011)

I have a sisterin law in Scottsville but I don't think she knits.I live in Campbellsville


----------



## Jillpr (Mar 15, 2011)

Hey, this might work!!! lets go on and pass the word along and see how many other Kentuckians are willing to start meeting in Oct. Might as well give it a try, and I'm willing to do what I can. let me know, Jillpr


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

Count me in! Too bad her sisterinlaw doesnt knit! Keep me informed about getting together, definately interested!


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

Dear itsmedaphne,

Since your town claims the fame of "The Center of KY", let's consider meeting here in Oct. Can you recommend a place to meet?


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

I could do that, Campbellsville here we come then, otherwise keep me posted. or even somewhere near I65 expressway, either way sign me up! lol


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

Sounds exciting. Could you consider a Friday or Monday date. I work in Northern KY during the week and travel south for the weekend. A Fridday or Monday date woould prevent extra driving during the week. Oct 14th is day off for me. I do not want to dictate anything. Just throwing out suggestions. Sounds like fund!!!! Hope I can make it. There are other knitters in northern KY. I will share with them once the details are finalized....

Thanks...


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

I am on disability so any day would work for me. I do request that we meet closer to the beginning of the month before our money gets more scarce for fun and gas, hopefully before the 15th. So October 14th would work for me, I cant on a Saturday in October as my grandson is having his 5th birthday party on a Saturday near the 21st. I too dont want to dictate, just a favor that I ask. thanks


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

Maybe we could have a swap and shop, bring some of our stuff that we are willing to give away, our giveaways are someone's elses treasure as they say, just an idea im throwing out as an idea, sorry for the pun, lol


----------



## itsmedaphne (Sep 18, 2011)

Yes we do claim that.I could see if the library would let us meet there.We have a new library with lots of room .Will let you know.If you are planning on a overnight the hotel would probly have a room .Sounds like a plan.


----------



## itsmedaphne (Sep 18, 2011)

Will October 14th be alright for most of you? Its good for me as I'm retired.After the first get together we can talk about meeting in other towns too to help people out who want to come.


----------



## itsmedaphne (Sep 18, 2011)

I will ask my sister in law ,she might like to start knitting


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

I like your thinking, I totally agree.


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello and welcome from London.


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

Maybe we could all work on a dishcloth that day and do a swap before we leave. It dosen't have to be a discloth, but it woould be nice to have a momento of the event.


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

I am in the Elizabethtown KY area on weekends, so anytime the groups wants to come to Etown, I can find a space either at my home or at my church.


----------



## Jillpr (Mar 15, 2011)

All sounds good to me too. I'd like to make this a couple of days of relaxation with knitting, yarn shopping, more knitting, and more yarn shopping. I don't drive tho so am planning to stay a couple of days and knit. Any takers?
Jill


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

Sounds good to me, but not sure what yarn shops are in Campbellsbille for shopping. I am sure there are a couple in Lexington.


----------



## Jillpr (Mar 15, 2011)

So sorry friends, but the 13th is our 40th wedding anniversary, and DH told me this morning not to make any plans for that time as he has already made plans for us. Another time would be better for me, but I would not ask you to change your plans for me. I know others can't make it later than that so maybe we can do it another month too?
Jillpr


----------



## itsmedaphne (Sep 18, 2011)

The only yarn shop here is JoAnnes


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

welcome from ohio, you will love it here!


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

Hello itsmedaphne!
Since you live in Campbellsville, would you consider taking the lead on this quest? I live in Lexington and am retired. I have the time to assist you with the plans. I think set the date, find the place to meet and let's see what happens. What ya think?



itsmedaphne said:


> Will October 14th be alright for most of you? Its good for me as I'm retired.After the first get together we can talk about meeting in other towns too to help people out who want to come.


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

How about meeting in Elizabethtown, that is pretty central also and near I65. What yarn shops are there? I do like the idea of making a dishcloth or maybe a scarf, so every time we wear it, we will think of our time together! Wrapped in friendship! We could meet early in the morning and have a day long fun, or would you prefer a sleep over/pajama party? lol.


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

Just checked out Etown. They have yarn shops there!!! Yippie!! Maybe we should bypass Campbellsville and head to Etown.



knitting2day said:


> How about meeting in Elizabethtown, that is pretty central also and near I65. What yarn shops are there? I do like the idea of making a dishcloth or maybe a scarf, so every time we wear it, we will think of our time together! Wrapped in friendship! We could meet early in the morning and have a day long fun, or would you prefer a sleep over/pajama party? lol.


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

Jillpr--Congrats on the 40th! Mine is coming up in DEC. Could I propose Nov 11th as an alternate to the Oct 14th date. But, any Mon or Friday works good for me. It will be hard to select a date that works for everyone, so we will just have to work through it.


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

Sorry ladies--the yarn shop that was in Etown is closed or temporarily closed. I went looking for it recently and it was not where it used to be. I heard through a friend that it might still be available by appointment, but probably with a limited supply of yarn. I will try to check it out this weekend and let you know. Not sure one day is enough time to knit a scarf (I'm slow!) so that is why I suggested a washcloth or discloth. Any other ideas? Could possibly do a small scarf or cow1!


----------



## itsmedaphne (Sep 18, 2011)

well is October 14th ok ,I'm not near a calendar so I don't know what day this falls on. Let me know if you are coming and if you are staying overnight


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

October 14th is fine and so is the Nov 11th date. Just let me know when and where.


----------



## itsmedaphne (Sep 18, 2011)

are we meeting in Campbellsville ,how many are coming and how many if any will be spending the night?


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

Im coming whether we meet in October or November, I think we should spend the night, so we can really take the time to meet and enjoy, and have fun without rushing ourselves including the travel time. Just my thoughts. Is there a yarn shop in Campbellsville?


----------



## itsmedaphne (Sep 18, 2011)

Joannes is all we have but they do have lots of good deals


----------



## itsmedaphne (Sep 18, 2011)

Yes October 14th sounds good ,we have a best western here and a holiday inn express,I will check the prices and make the reservations as soon as I know how many is coming. And I will ask about a room to have our sewing day ,if that don't work I will see about the libaray.


----------



## itsmedaphne (Sep 18, 2011)

E-town is fine with me too,just saw that ,its bigger then Campbellsville so lets make a decision


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

yarn stores near Elizabethtown, KY
Blueball Mountain Spindle & Needleworks

www.blueballmountainspindleandneedleworks.com
2 Google reviews
308 Central Ave
Elizabethtown
(270) 763-3352
Bookworm-Silkworm LLC

bookworm-silkworm.blogspot.com
1 Google review
853 N Dixie Blvd
Radcliff
(270) 351-6777
Houndscroft Farm

www.houndscroftfarm.com
Google+ page
157 Star Mills Eastview Rd
Glendale
(270) 401-2758

I hope this transmits. It is a google of local yarn stores in Etown. I agree we need to make a decision. Wanda T is checking into one of the shops for us. Lets pick the site first then ask a person that is close by to research lodging and or meeting places. As far is a date, my life is in turmoil everyday so any day is just fine with me!!LOL


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

My vote is for Elizabethtown, I prefer that, since its bigger, but either one is fine. Count me in for either one. Also sometime in the fall Glendale has their big festival, just an additional thought.


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

FYI:


Saturday, October 19, 2013

The Glendale Crossing Festival began in 1976 as the Glendale Community Festival, and was part of the United States celebration of its' 200th birthday. Byron Crawford was the Grand Marshall of our very first parade. Since then, the festival has grown and changed a bit, but still maintains its' country charm that everyone has come to love.

The Glendale Crossing Festival is always held on the 3rd Saturday in October and hosts roughly 500 art, craft and food booths. We also have the Crossing Festival Parade, featuring a huge assortment of floats, cars, old tractors and everything else that makes a parade special!

Crossing Festival Hours:
Saturday, October 19th 8:00 am until 5:00 pm
Festival Parade on Main Street: 10:00 am


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

yikes, too bad, thats probably the day of my grandsons's 5th birthday party, and I cant miss that milestone. Sounds great though.


----------



## itsmedaphne (Sep 18, 2011)

Ok 'I have to agree Glendale is a nice place to go at anytime ,so if we meet in E-town then we can visit Glendale too.Count me in.Let me know the def date too


----------



## itsmedaphne (Sep 18, 2011)

What day is it we are talking about?


----------



## marasgranny (Apr 7, 2011)

I live in Rockcastle county - about 10 miles south of Berea. I would be willing to meet for a knitting get together. Sounds like fun


----------



## itsmedaphne (Sep 18, 2011)

Love to have you ,it will be either Campbellsville or E-town. Need to know if everyone will spend the night or just for the day.Haven't heard anything def yet.


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

This is so exciting, that we are definately gonna do this. Count me in. I think Etown would be a great location.


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

I like the overnight idea, this way we wont be so rushed, and can enjoy ourselves more, and have time to do a small project together, etc. Count me in, as long as its not expensive!


----------



## itsmedaphne (Sep 18, 2011)

Would you all like for me to check on hotels in E-town for October 14th,let me know ,how many are coming and how many rooms we would need and find out if the hotel would have a room we could use also.We could bring some knitting that we have done plus yarn or books that we would like to trade or sell.I know I have some things .It would be a lot of fun


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

I plan on coming.Keep me posted, So excited that we are indeed doing this, I love my KP friends, and cant wait to meet some of you. Thanks for putting this together itsmedaphne, much appreciated!


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

Sounds good to me!!


----------



## itsmedaphne (Sep 18, 2011)

So far we have ,knitting 2day,jillpr,jillpr,wandaf,marasgranny and myself so we will need at least two rooms.I will check when I go to E-town. I will try to get my military discount or senior discount whichever is more savings. will keep in touch and if anyone else want to be included let me know


----------



## itsmedaphne (Sep 18, 2011)

also kyterp


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

Thank you for remembering me!


itsmedaphne said:


> also kyterp


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

You will enjoy all the KPers here. A fun and helpful group. Welcome from South Carolina.

Do a KP search for socks. There has been a lot of information on those. Sockit2me has shared a tutorial.


----------



## itsmedaphne (Sep 18, 2011)

Lol Almost forgot who said they would be coming .Will keep ypu in touch with details


----------



## itsmedaphne (Sep 18, 2011)

hi marasgranny,
Our little get together is October 14th I E-town.Most everyone will be coming the afternoon before and we will have a meet and greetand the later on go out to eat dinner and then the next day {The 14th } we will have a knitting day.If you will be coming let us know ,
It should be fun


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

you know im coming! and cant wait!


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

I certainly hope so. You are the one who got this started! I love you pic--I have a beagle...


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

I have a poodle, 2 schnoodles, 1 pekapoo, a yorkie, and a basset hound, and our dtr is living with us temporarily with her schnoodle, and all together we now have 3 dogs in heat, and the 2 neighbor dogs are hanging out by our backdoor! driving me crazy! We have another neighbor who has a pekapoo also, and we are trying to breed Bella, with him though. and on top of that, I broke my right baby toe this morning! WHAT A DAY! Please tell me all your good news of today ladies and gentlemen, I need it! lol


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

The good news is that we have 14 people who have said they want to come knit with us on in Oct! Isn't that amazing! I am stunned and so excited. Now I must find a knitting project to work on. I have a Christmas stocking that must be mailed by the 12th of Oct. So now I am searching for a new project. So sorry to hear about the toe. Just be glad it should be healed before you need to travel!


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

They wouild have to ship me by crame, but I wouldnt miss this for the world! I am not missing this! Thanks so much for helping make my dream happen, you and itsmedaphne! You gals rock! I will give you both big hugs when I see you!


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

Okay--let's start the count down and get well! I just found out of ladies coming lives within a couple of miles of me! Go figure!


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

super, you gals can have an ongoing knitting group!Im jealous, lol


----------



## itsmedaphne (Sep 18, 2011)

can't wait to meet everyone. Hope I learn something too.It's amazing how much I don't know even after knitting since I was 10 {and that wasn't yesterday} lol


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

anything in particular you are interested in learning? Someone suggested we all work on a project. We could do a lesson of some type and everyone work on the same thing. That would mean someone would need to act as teacher. I am open to ideas. I am not real creative with ideas sometimes.


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

I would like to finally learn how to knit with circular needles, with so many good knitters around, I can finally get the confidence to start, maybe we can work on a cowl project, wont take too long to knit. just an idea.


----------



## itsmedaphne (Sep 18, 2011)

I have trouble with socks ,the heel always looks crummy. Maybe we can discuss that. Many other things to learn too .


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

Good Morning All! Let's continue the discussion about some possible projects for our Knit-In. So far I have seen requests for help with double point needles and KYTERP seems to be comfortable with that. Also, there is a request for circular needles. I can handle that unless there is another volunteers. Someone wants to work on sock heels. Do we have a sock expert that might be able to help us with that? I think knitting 2day suggested a COWL as possible group project. Personally, I like that idea a lot. It would cover the circular neeles and project a quick project. How would everyone feel about knitting up a cowl for a charity project? I have a whole bag of acrylic yarn that was given to me that we could us. We sould still have a short lesson on double points and any other help items the group wants. It would be so cool if people left with a new idea or skill. Any thoughts?


----------



## itsmedaphne (Sep 18, 2011)

This all sounds great,I'm so excited I wish we had planned it sooner.We may get another one in before winter .We will see how this one goes.Have a great day


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

Now I cant wait until October even more! This next month is busy here at home, but hope it goes quick so it will be closer to our get together! Cant wait! Its like waiting for Christmas to come, lol


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

I don't know who is more excited--me or knitting2day! I can't believe you ladies are traveling to my place/area. So, exciting! I just want everyone to have a good time and learn something. If we can do that, it will be a success.


----------



## piecemaker (Oct 14, 2011)

I would love to join you ladies too. Am I right that E-town is close to Louisville? I will have to double check to see if I can make arrangements.


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi Piecemaker: Yes, Etown is close to Louisville, about 40 miles south. We will actually meet in Radcliff which is between Etown and Louisville. I sure hope you can join us!


----------



## itsmedaphne (Sep 18, 2011)

Can't wait to meet everyone ,I'm sure it will be a great success,love to have you piecemaker.


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

Iwas thinking, instead of knitting something for charity, I really was thinking of knitting something as a souvenier for all of us, which would always remind us of this special get together we are having. We will always have each other on our minds, if we can wear what we plan on knitting. Just a thought. Gee more people, the more the merrier! Welcome hope you can make it to our first KP Kentucky get together!


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

I like your idea knitting2day, and I liked the Cowl idea. Let's see what the rest of the group thinks...


----------



## piecemaker (Oct 14, 2011)

I would love to spend some time with fellow knitters.  I am going to do my best to get off work. So we are meeting the 14th of October? And perhaps spending the night the night before, is this correct? Love the idea of working on a project. Cowls are really nice.


----------



## itsmedaphne (Sep 18, 2011)

Yes that is right Piecemaker.We will have a meet and greet on sunday afternoon .Wilma will let you know the details.Hope you cam make it.


----------



## piecemaker (Oct 14, 2011)

Sounds great, I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

Piecemaker: Sounds like you plan to attend, so I have added you to the list and I sent you a PM with my contact information. Anyone who has not received my contact inforamtion will get it soon. If you have not received it by 7 Oct, please let me know in case I overlook someone.


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

Piecemakr: There are actually two threads going on about this event. One called "My Fellow Kentuckians" and this one. So, the inforamtion on the hotels was posted in the other thread. I did the copy paste and now the hotel information is here too: The Holiday Inn Express is about $114; Hampton Inn Suites is $99; Super 8 is $58; Econo Lodge is $64 and Best Western is $87. That is what I found on a quick internet search. Recommend you do a google search on hotels in Radcliff KY and I am sure you will find others. Also, be sure to watch the other thread as infoframtion is being posted in both locations.


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

I suggest Super 8, the cheapest, so we have more money for yarn shop and sight seeing. That's my vote!


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi everyone: I hope everyone has bookmarked this site so you can get the latest and greatest. I found another cowl that I think might be a super project of our Oct 14th meeting. It is posted on Ravelry and the name is Fresco Basket Whip Cowl. It is a free pattern and from what I rad about it, a project that can be finished in one day. Take a look and let me know what you think.


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

Knit Shop. Found a neat little knit shop in LaGrange KY. It was closed when I arrived, but I peaked through the window and it looks well stocked. Don't know anything about prices yet. The name is Friends and Fiber. Have not looked for a website yet. It might be a place to meet in the future. The town also has a quilt shop and several antique shops. Looks like you could be busy for a couple of days there.


----------



## marasgranny (Apr 7, 2011)

Count me in for October 14 - sounds like a really fun trip . Linda


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

Hope the cowl is an easy pattern, otherwise I will be your problem child, lol


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

I also have a book with several cowl patterns in it, I think a cowl will be a great project for us!


----------



## itsmedaphne (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm also excited.How many rooms will we need? If we are sharing I'm thinking about seven{two to a room} What do you all think? I'm going to look at that pattern Wanda.Should be fun


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

That pattern looks more difficult for me. Was reading pattern never did any of those before. Would prefer simpler pattern but that's me, the big easy lol. Sharing a room sounds good to me, just can't have a snorer with me. Would never sleep, I'm a light sleeper with Restless Leg Syndrome. I told you I'm a problem child in more ways than one ! Lol. Can't wait until October!


----------



## itsmedaphne (Sep 18, 2011)

I'll ask my husband if I snore LOl


----------



## piecemaker (Oct 14, 2011)

I like that cowl. It's very pretty.


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

maybe we can make 2 different kinds, for different levels of knitters. That looks more for intermediate knitters, lets make one also for us beginner/easy knitters also. What do you think of that idea?


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

Yes, we can make more than one so that people have a choice.


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

Hey folks - no pressure here. You can work on anything you like. I will be making some suggestion on cowls because that would be an easy project for our get together. But, feel free to work on anything that you like!


----------



## piecemaker (Oct 14, 2011)

Quick question, which town is the Super 8 in? I am really looking forward to meeting everyone and getting away for a day of knitting! A couple days ago I posted pictures of pillows that I just finished. It's posted under the label of "house warming gifts just finished". I already gave them away but I wish I could show them to you all. They were so pretty,now I need to make myself some. Can't wait to see what everyone else is working on.


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

I am so happy and excited, that so many of you are joining us in this knitting get together! and many thanks to Wanda T and itsmedaphne for helping with the reservations and planning. You are making my dream come true! thanks ladies!


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

Piecemaker: The Motel 8 is in Radcliff, KY. I live in Radcliff, but you could also get a motel in Etown. That is only about 10 miles down the road. o , you have some options.


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

Hey everyone. I hope you are making your reservations at the local motels. This is not a metropolis, so you should not run into problems, but if you reserve early, you know you are covered. I have not heard or seen any responses about reservations, so I assume everyone is making their own at different motels. That should not be a problem since Radcliff is not that big and you will be close regardless of where you decide to stay. Some people like the idea of sharing, so I hope you are coordinating that by PM. Let me know what I can do to help. WandaT


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

The count is now 17 if everyone comes! This is awesome!


----------



## piecemaker (Oct 14, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone that is coming is doing the Ruxton Shawl KAL with our own Stevieland. I am just about ready to start it but I can't decide if I want to start it with yarn I already have or if we go to a LYS pick out something else. Such a dilemma.


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

I will be visiting with the owner of the yarn shop this coming Saturday. Her shop is temporarily closed, but she will open for us sometime on Monday. So, if you wait to buy new yarn, what will you work on during our session?


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

I will be visiting with the owner of the yarn shop this coming Saturday. Her shop is temporarily closed, but she will open for us sometime on Monday. So, if you wait to buy new yarn, what will you work on during our session?


----------



## piecemaker (Oct 14, 2011)

I have so many WIPS that I will probably bring several things. I have 3 shawls started plus two afghans and I have some fingerless mitts to make as gifts. I am never without a project.


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

I will be bringing my own yarn and some different cowl patterns, also yarn for the swap box. I am always ready to visit a yarn shop, as the only yarn shop near me is in BG and that's about 28 miles from me. Cant wait to see y'all.


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

Now I am really getting excited. Can't wait to see what everyone brings to work on!


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

Piecemaker: Can't wait to see whay you are doing. So, bring all you can for us to uh and ah over....


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

just noticed I am not listed as a regular here anymore, I was before, now Im not. What happened? Anybody know?


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

just noticed I am not listed as a regular here anymore, I was before, now Im not. What happened? Anybody know?


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

I read something about postings that said you had to post so many times or over a certain period of time to be considered a regular. I think that was added for me when I started posting to this event.


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

I know that I do not know a lot about KP and posting etc. If anyone in our group is "expert" or just way more experience, maybe we could have a little discussion on that when we get together. This will be a perfect way to keep in touch and possible do another event in the future if we all know how to manage and post etc. Anyone really good with KP postins?


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

they did that for me also, after I was posting about this event, and suddenly now they have taken all the "a regular here" off, and erased all the past postings saying that. How can they say and announce it, and then take it away, I have been regularly posting, so dont know what changed their minds. Im so confused!, lol


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

they did that for me also, after I was posting about this event, and suddenly now they have taken all the "a regular here" off, and erased all the past postings saying that. How can they say and announce it, and then take it away, I have been regularly posting, so dont know what changed their minds. Im so confused!, lol


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

Hey knitters, I am looking for a roommate for our get together, but dont want to spend too much. I will share the cost of the room,if someone will make the reservation. I dont smoke, and I would prefer someone who doesnt snore, lol, sorry ladies, light sleeper, its a curse. Please let me know. You can PM me. So excited that there are so many of you joining us! thanks


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi Everyone: I will not be in Radcliff this weekend or next, so I have not been able to do much checking on motels. I did a web search and and basicall found 5 hotes; Candlewood Suites, Godl Vault Inn, Hampton INn and Swuites, Holiday INn Express and Super 8. The Gold Valut and Super 8 are running around $60, give or take and the others are abourt $115. The prices seem to vary depneding on what kind of discount plan you might have (AARP, AAA, etc) So it is best if you call the hotels yourself. Let me know if you have any problems and I will see what I can do to assist. My church has definitely approved use of our building for Monday, 14 Oct. Also, my husband has volunteerd to cook spaghetti and salad for us for lunch if you like. He estimates the costy at $5. There is no obligation and another option might be to order in pizza. We can talk about that on Sunday evening at the meet and greet. Any questions?


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

Alright ladies, we have come up with the idea of having a gift swap exchange, those are always fun. It can include yarn, enough for a project, books, knitting gift ideas, etc. We also are planning on using nametags, as for me, I would never remember all of your names, lol, so we will put our real names along with our KP names, so we can put names and faces together. I am so looking forward to meeting all of you! Cant wait!So much talent in one place, amazing! Let WandaT or myself know what day you plan on arriving so we plan accordingly. I also have a knitted Christmas ball ornament we could make also,its actually a mini ladies bag, but I think it would make a great ornament if made with Christmas colors. Just an idea, let us know if you also like this idea, or bring some of your own. I myself also plan on working on a cowl, but everybody can decide if thats an option or another project you might want to work on. We welcome all ideas. Thought we could all work on one small project together as a souvenier project. Sorry about me rambling on, I cant wait for October to come and meet all of you, and when I get excited, I ramble on, lol


----------



## itsmedaphne (Sep 18, 2011)

Sounds great ,I wiil be there on Sunday ,so looking forward to it


----------



## marasgranny (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm sorry but I will be unable to attend. Sometimes life gets in the way of our fun. Hope all of you attending have a wonderful time - maybe I will be able to attend the next time. Linda


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

So sorry you cannot make it, but yes, life gets in the way someitmes. Hope to see you at a future events!


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi Everyone! We have had a request from one of the ladies attending. She would like to know if anyone in our gorup is experienced with DPs, socks on circular needles, or Magic Loop. If you know how to do any of these, would you be willing to give a short class at our Oct meeting? Wouldn't it be great if we all went home having learned something ner?! Please let me know if you can volunteer to help someone else. Any ohter ideas on things you would like to learn. I will start a list and we will go from there! We have a bout two and a half more weeks.


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

GIFT EXCHANGE: Anyone who would like to particiapte in a gift exchange, please bring something valued at approximately $20. This is totally voluntary! Yarn, needles, books, patterns. Anything to do with knitting. Get creative!


----------

